# Suddenly cozy again



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has taken to flying to me and landing on my arm (if I get it up in time) or my shoulder (if I don't) and hanging out with me. She sat on my shoulder while I rode my exercise bike and while I practiced the piano tonight. Right at first, she was very cozy, then she got aloof and wouldn't let us touch her at all for a while, and now she's cozy again. Even when she's not actually sitting on me (because somebody else is; I'm the flock perch), she sits and stares at me and coos. I've been telling her every day what a pretty girl she is; maybe she likes that.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Siobhan said:


> Maggie has taken to flying to me and landing on my arm (if I get it up in time) or my shoulder (if I don't) and hanging out with me. She sat on my shoulder while I rode my exercise bike and while I practiced the piano tonight. Right at first, she was very cozy, then she got aloof and wouldn't let us touch her at all for a while, and now she's cozy again. Even when she's not actually sitting on me (because somebody else is; *I'm the flock perch*), she sits and stares at me and coos. I've been telling her every day what a pretty girl she is; maybe she likes that.


 That's a cool thing, my college friends used to get pretty amused when my pigeons flew and perched on me


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

While she was sitting on me during my workout, she pooped and it missed me and landed on the floor. LOL And while I was practicing the piano, she flew off me, landed on my BIBLE of all things, and pooped, and then flew back and got back on my shoulder. At least she's thoughtful. Sort of. The poop came off the Bible easily, and she bossed the job from my shoulder. I'll tell you what, there's no mistaking which bird has landed on me when it's her. She weighs about six times what the Quakers and tiels weigh. Kerthunk. Yup, that's a pigeon on my head.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thou shalt not poop on the Bible!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Really. LOL She's still being affectionate today. She came right over to sit on my shoulder while I practiced the piano again today, and she went to bed without a fuss, too. Well, sort of. LOL She went into her cage when I started turning down lights and putting parrots back in their cages, and I shut her door, and then she paced in front of her door and cooed for a while, but she's quiet now. The parrots usually have a snack before bed and sometimes whistle and chatter under their covers for a while before they settle down. I guess that's the bird equivalent of a kid reading under their covers with a flashlight. LOL


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Thou shalt not poop on the Bible!


You know, I don't think that one's actually covered in there. 

I know what you mean by "kerthunk" and the wind that wing span generates coming in for a landing... there's no mistaking an invading pigeon.


----------

